# Sorry



## Naushad (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi all, 
sorry if i had not replied to any of your responses...frankly i am still getting used to this thing.... I did read a response two days ago asking if i was a male or a female....i was going to reply to it today but cannot find this thread or message whatever you call it...!! I just do not remember who sent me this message and if you are reading this message, pls note i am very much a male....i have indicated this in my profile..not sure if all of you have access to my profile...and not sure if this is permitted. 
Still in the process of learning....!

Thanks for your patience....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Naushad said:


> Hi all,
> sorry if i had not replied to any of your responses...frankly i am still getting used to this thing.... I did read a response two days ago asking if i was a male or a female....i was going to reply to it today but cannot find this thread or message whatever you call it...!! I just do not remember who sent me this message and if you are reading this message, pls note i am very much a male....i have indicated this in my profile..not sure if all of you have access to my profile...and not sure if this is permitted.
> Still in the process of learning....!
> 
> Thanks for your patience....


Hi Naushad,
I deleted some posts from a user who was asking everyone whether they are male or female as they appeared to be interested only in meeting females. 

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Naushad (Oct 13, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi Naushad,
> I deleted some posts from a user who was asking everyone whether they are male or female as they appeared to be interested only in meeting females.
> 
> Regards
> Veronica


Hi Veronica,
Noted with much thanks.....Right , then this is the reason why I was not able to locate that message ... Thanks for clearing the confusion...


----------

